

What's the rule to order HN posts? - xxiao

by date, comments, points, or what?
it's hard to find this out and it appears orderless to me.
======
gvb
You can download the source to find out:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=830445>

~~~
mooism2
It's a non-linear function of age, points, flags and perhaps other factors
too. But the source is definitive, yes.

------
IanDrake
I think it's an internal number based on all those factors but they're
probably weighted and decayed.

